# Wrongly Accused



## BazzJazz (Feb 19, 2006)

Happy New Year everybody,
I tried to post a message in the Runyon only section just before Christmas.All I wanted was a little advice on getting a new mpc but when I clicked on the submit new thread button a box popped up saying that I either I wasn't logged in correctly which I was or that I was trying to edit someone else's thread or post which I wasn't, there was another reason but I've forgotten it.
I honestly have no idea what I'm supposed to have done wrong. Please help.


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

Send a PM to one of the many helpful Moderators/Administrators.
They are the only ones who can get things sorted out for you.


----------



## Gandalfe (Feb 1, 2000)

When you are on the site, does it say "Welcome BazzJazz" right above the 'Support SOTW' menu item at the top of the page? If not, you need to sign in.


----------



## BazzJazz (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks bandmommy


----------



## BazzJazz (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks Gandalfe and yes it does and since I am now able to post replies it seems that whatever was wrong is now OK


----------



## dgsVI (Jan 5, 2009)

I've had the same thing happen and it _did_ say "Welcome dgsVI" up top, but I still had to log in again. 
Happens off and on the whole time I'm on. I'm guessing it's the 600sec time-out counter not being reset until you post something. Kind of a PITA for a noob around the site who has to just read a lot to come up to speed.


----------



## BazzJazz (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks dgsVI, everything seems OK now. In the end I got some advice from Paul Coats and my new Runyon Custom 7 is on its way.

Barry


----------

